# Selling trailer



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I washed the trailer 10 days ago, including the roof, and even though I have gutter extensions, I'm getting some black streaks already.

Sooooo, I think I'm gonna sell, according to the other forum, KZ's are so far superior, I won't have this problem.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't worry Mike...
It's just the ACID RAIN melting your OUTBACK! I guess they could have painted the sides black, but the folks down South wouldn't like it much! sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

For a minute there Mike you had me going.....you are kidding..........right?









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL you had me going with the subject line!

I find the holier than though attitude of many of the KZ owners laughable. Sure the Frontiers have some good features, then again so do the Outbacks. Now with Starcraft, Gulfstream and Aero in the market it is sure to improve the campers and features even better.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know I washed and cleaned the Outback to this weekend, then what happens on Tuesday? We get a MAJOR dust storm, couldn't see 500' ahead of you. Then what does it do after blowing all the dust around? Yes it RAINS! And not enough rain to wash the dusk of... Nooooo, just enough to make it stick and leave black streaks all over my Outback. I am 100% positive that is was the KZ owners fault too! LOL

For those that read the other forum, have you noticed how many KZ issues have come up in the past 2 weeks? Seems that golden image of the KZ is a bit tarnish. Then again that other forum will tar and feather you unless you own a 1950 Airstream and pull it with a Sherman Tank too!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve,

You're crackin' me up with the Airstream/Tank comment. I've also noticed on the "other" forum that if your TT exceeds more than 5% of your TV's GVWR you're doomed to disaster.







Why is it that when you post "over there" you gotta be wearin' armor or risk being attached? Over here it's just plain neigborly. Maybe we just all have good taste in RV's?!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm......sherman tank and an airstream, now you've got me thinking. Have to have the wife test drive the tank before I make a decision though.









Yep, I don't post much over there any more. Agree it's much more friendly over here, must be the choice in trailer.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

ok, you've peaked my interest... Where exactly is "over there"?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Have to have the wife test drive the tank before I make a decision though.


Can you imagine trying to park that thing at the local grocery store?









Of course, I don't think the TV/TT color scheme would work either. OD Green, and polished aluminum?









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ymryl said:


> Where exactly is "over there"?


RV.net

Tim, sort of that age old question... Where does a Sherman Tank/Airstream Park? Anywhere it wants to!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Every sites a pull thru with a tv like that









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some days...I'd like to have a Sherman tank during rush hour.

Yea...rush hour is bad here in North Dakota!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Yea...rush hour is bad here in North Dakota!


I could probably make a smart ass remark about cows and rush hour or something like that but I'll show some restraint today


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

You guys had me rolling with laughter after reading your comments. Too funny! 
After reading this thread I'll stay away from "over there" and stay right here where the friendly people with GREAT TASTE in RV's are. sunny

lisa


----------



## Tyee (Jan 17, 2004)

Y-Guy, Why do you bash the KZ owners? I thought you had been interested in those tt, too, but couldn't find a close enough dealer. We looked at Outbacks and Frontiers and thought both were excellent campers. Settled on the KZ because it was a better price by far here in Minnesota. I think KZ owners are thrilled that KZ is quick to handle complaints where it seems Keystone wasn't quick to do in the past. It seems that most folks on this forum are pleased with their Outbacks. Get the word out on RV.Net...send folks to this site so they can see the haapy Outback owners. I have to admit I was quite surprised to see the KZ bashing on this site!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tyee sorry if my comments offended you, but come on from an Outback owners perspective its kinda of humorous. We all have heard of the Outback issues, so its just rather funny now that the Frontiers have a few issues too. So sorry if you were offended.

Now back the humor of this forum...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I could probably make a smart ass remark about cows and rush hour or something like that but I'll show some restraint today


Gee whiz Steve, are you turning over a new leaf?









Tim


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Tyee, I wouldn't exactly say Y was KZ bashing. C'mon.









Well, afterall, this is Outbackers.com. A very friendly group, I might add.

You should hear what they say about FORDS!









Happy RV'ing!









Proud Outback owner.

lisa


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Please forgive me here, but this is sounding a lot like the "other forum" right here. I've all but stopped posting over there because of the 'atmosphere' over there. And WHAT ABOUT FORDS?? Don't get started on THAT. Out of curiosity, what is this thing that "Y" has with this Iraqi LOSER. Had a photo of him as his avatar for a while. WHY.????? Is this guy representative of him in some way?? Was it a joke that I missed some where?? Couldn't stand looking at that, but out of common courtesy, nothing was said. Rightfully so. Now this new photo of that loser.

Come on folks. Let's not go down this path. I appologize if I'm over reacting or offended anyone, but I'd hate to have to exit this wonderful group with whom I have something in common. We don't need an "ATC" on this site. Common coutesy and respect is all it requires. 
Just a couple of thoughts I had.








































































KellerJames


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Ceasefire!! Most of Y-guys comments are tongue-in-check.

My dealer sold both Outback and Frontier. I had read good things about both trailers and was still undecided. It was a zero degree January day while I was standing in a Frontier on the dealer lot that I decided to buy my Outback. So I guess I can honestly say I have fond memories of my Frontier experiences.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have to agree, let's let it go before this slides down hill any more. Y's just joking around I'm sure, the photo looks like a little jab at microsoft to me.

I was just joking around taking a light hearted pot shot at how serious people can be about their trailers. If we were sitting around the campsite, we would have had a laugh and gone on to something else, let's do the same here.

Mike


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Amen to that Mike.

Let's not get overly sensitive. Just have fun and appreciate each others advice and humor.

Greg


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Pssst........Keller, in case you didn't notice, I drive a FORD. Heheheheh. Love all the jokes I get. Keeps me laughing. A sense of humor is so important in today's times.

Thanks to everyone for all the great advice and funny comments. Sometimes I could fall off my chair at some of the things I read here. I investigate fatality auto accidents for a living and need the humor to stay sane.

Everyone is GREAT.

Happy Kamping.









lisa


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Lisa,

My father works as an accident reconstructionist/investigator. Retired as a police officer a few years ago, and now he goes all over the Northeast investigating for a major auto manufacturer.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is this an episode of "When good posts go bad?"









My 3 cents...
Y-Guy is a dedicated member of the forum, and certainly means no harm to anyone. I must have missed the new avatar...last I seen it was the WA flag.
H.U.M.O.R...nothing more, but I'll let him speak for himself...as he usually does!









Lisa...
Sometimes, I have to deal with the fatalities first hand too. (as firefighter/EMT) It really can affect the way you look at life. I feel your stress. I have dedicated my life to helping people in need, and saving life and property.

So, on that note, HAPPY AND SAFE CAMPING TO ALL! (I can't wait to get out there myself!)


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, ok. I feel, now that I over reacted to some degree. Been bothering me off and on all day. I was totally joking with the Ford comment. I meant for the Iraqi comments to be more tongue in cheek, but ended up spouting off about it. I SHOULD have been far more tactful about it. Appologies to all. I feel much better now. Hope you all don't have a "BLACK BALL" list. shy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No black ball list here.. I do have a Magic 8 Ball though


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

He he! I have an 8-ball too! Got it when I was a kid, and saved it from the floodwaters.

Comes in handy for lots of things, and it's much better at predicting "camping weather" than our local weatherman!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Now that's what makes this the great forum that it is, people actually care about each other. It'a ammmaaazzziiinnn!!!! Thanks folks.

Happy camping
Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I feel all warm and fussy now.....







For a minute I thought I was reading the wrong forum. This is the reason why I like Outbackers!


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi All,

Warm and fuzzy here too. Please take my comments light heartedly, I am a huge jokester and always have a smile on.

Did everyone notice there is a red dancing *"Y"* running around this place? Too funny.









Tim- That is cool your dad is retired cop now reconstructionist. I hire them as expert witnesses regularly in my business. That's a great line of work to get into after retirement from the force. All of the accidents I investigate involve Uninsured motorists either auto vs. pedestrians or auto vs. auto, hit and run type accidents with fatalities or very serious injuries.

Jollymon- Hats off to you and Tim, I think I remember Tim saying he was a firefighter too. I have great admiration for you guys. We live next door to a Batallion Chief and when he comes down for the evening it's always interesting conversation. More than once he's had to leave in the middle of dinner on an emergency. You guys work very hard.

Heading out Thurs with the Outback for a long Mother's Day weekend. Can't think of anything better. Oh, yeah, baby! You think I'll get breakfast in bed?









Jolly, are you just miserable? You're still counting down the days aren't you?









p.s. I had an 8 ball too.

lisa


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

KAMPINIT said:


> Did everyone notice there is a red dancing *"Y"* running around this place?


and I promise it won't sing the YMCA song either









We're camping this weekend too, some folks from another forum and several people from our Y are going to a nearby campground and we've agreed no shop talk!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a great weekend everyone. I will be with you all, Outbacking in Spirit, as my group has the night shift this weekend. Our first foray of the season is scheduled for a single night stay on the weekend of May 22, and I truely can't wait.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
I kinda like the YMCA song! We were singing it at JOHNNY ROCKETS on the ship NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS a few months ago! The staff dance around the room when you play it on the jukebox.

Hey..."some folks from another forum?" Y...are you cheating on us???









Lisa...
Thanks much, and I sure hope you get your breakfast in bed. I have a lot of respect for all mothers. (especially, my own!) 
As wacky as it sounds, Norman Bates (Psycho) said it best. "A boys best friend is his Mother."


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL well you haven't heard the YMCA song until you can't take it anymore! What a lot of folks don't know is our National offices were going to sue the Village People over the song since the name is copyrighted, but the local Y's outcries noting how popular it was. Now you hear it at almost every sporting event.

As for cheating.. nah they are harmless PopUp owners, I figure mine still Pops... Out. We've yet to be able to get a camping group on the Eastern Side of the mountains, most are all around Portland OR and Seattle WA and when they camp on the coast or the Olympics its a good 5+ hour drive for us.







So a few of us from this side are gathering. Anyone is welcome!

Tim - what are you guys doing that evening? Big plans at work?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Tim - what are you guys doing that evening? Big plans at work?


If you mean this coming weekend, I will be at work. Our department is split into four groups, or platoons. We work 3 days on (7am-5pm), 3 days off, 3 nights on (5pm-7am), 3 days off, and then back to days. I finished my day trick today, and start my night trick on Saturday. Over the entire year, we average 42 hours work per week, not counting any overtime.

This is the predominant Fire department work schedule in the Northeast. I know that the DOD fire departments still work a 72 hour/wk schedule. Pete can elaborate more on this.

Still others throughout the country work a 56 hour/wk schedule.

If you are talking about our first weekend away in the Outback, we are heading to Seaport Campground in Mystic, CT. While there, we will visit the Mystic Aquarium, and the Mystic Seaport. Both favorites of our family.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Gotcha Tim, I wasn't sure if you were on a shift like that or if you had a special drill or something coming up. Hope its a quiet shift for you.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

DOD is still working 24 hrs on/ 24 hrs off. (72 hrs week) Sometimes, I go stir crazy around there. Occasionally, we get dinged with an extra shift for a (96 hr week) YIKES!

Some DOD departments are working 72 straight hours, then get 4 days off in a row. That would make for lots of camping!


----------

